# Blue- Black Elder mix



## Berrywine (Mar 31, 2005)

Been wanting to do a blackberry or blueberry and elderberry mix. Anybody try it? Wadda ya think about it?


berry


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 31, 2005)

Although I've never tried it, I think it would be great. I think blackberry/elderberry sounds better to me. I would make it a heavy-bodied wine.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 31, 2005)

Yes, I have some in bottles with honey. Nasty stuff. I should have left out the honey. Actually it is a blend of blackberry wine, elderberry wine, and mead. The mead is the only mead I have ever made and it was very nasty. I thought I could help it by blending it with the blackberry/elderberry blend. I should have thrown it out. The blackberry/elderberry blend was very good and would have aged well.


----------



## Berrywine (Apr 1, 2005)

Cool! I think that one is on my " short list" of wines to make. I like both so I figured they would go good together. 


berry


----------



## Hippie (Apr 1, 2005)

The blackberry was kinda tart and lacked much body. The elderberry was kinda bland but had plenty of tannin and alcohol. The blend was a natural fit and then I ruined it with the mead. I am hoping it is getting better with aging.


----------



## Berrywine (Apr 2, 2005)

How long has it been bottled?


berry


----------



## Hippie (Apr 2, 2005)

2 years. Still not very good, but better.


----------



## Berrywine (Apr 11, 2005)

the mix is well underway, will probably move to secondary in a day or so. smells and looks great so far.


just a tasty experiment- hopefully!






berry*Edited by: Berrywine *


----------



## Hippie (Apr 11, 2005)

Photos! We need photos!


----------



## Berrywine (Apr 11, 2005)

its a bit fuzzy but here ya go berry


----------



## Hippie (Apr 12, 2005)

Wow!



Great color! I bet that will be good wine.


----------



## Berrywine (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks CW


i hope it turns out like it has started out. 71b on all my berry wines! not a problem yet and always fruity.


berry


----------



## Hippie (Apr 12, 2005)

I hear ya, and I concur. I like that yeast.


----------



## Berrywine (Apr 12, 2005)

here it is 2 nite


----------



## Berrywine (Apr 12, 2005)

my camera sucks






berry


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks for the picture, it made me realize what I can use to keep my spare wine in, smaller glass jugs, just get the right size stopper.


----------



## Berrywine (Apr 14, 2005)

Ilookforall kinds of glass jugs of different sizes just for that very reason. the small one is a ½ gallon jug that had pure unconcentrated apple juice in it from wal-mart, but they put it all in plastic now.






berry


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 14, 2005)

Every time we travel we check the grocery stores for drinks in glass jars! Always thinking about wine. From single serving juice bottles to gallon jugs, we save them all.


----------



## Berrywine (Apr 14, 2005)

yes mam, that's me to the T!


berry


----------



## Maui Joe (Apr 16, 2005)

Another good bottle is from the "Arizona" brand juice and teas that a #7 bung fits very nice in...it will hold 20 ozs. Also health food stores still carry alot of glass bottled juices as well.


----------



## Berrywine (Apr 18, 2005)

thanks maui, have not thought about checking the health food stores... hmmmm?







berry


----------



## Maui Joe (Apr 18, 2005)

Berry, 


Your welcome!


----------

